# Faust



## Vincent Pompe (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi

I ried to get a realistic sound with a full orchestra in EWQL SO Silver, please tell me what you think!

http://www.epos-imaginaire.com/musicfiles/Faust_theme.mp3

Thanks,

Vincent


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Vincent,

From a writing standpoint, I really liked the composition a lot. It has potential and shows me that you have good writing chops.

You probably know what I'm going to say next. In my opinion strings are the hardest thing to program well. First, which patch did you use? The reason I ask because it has almost an accordian sound to it - too much vibrato. If I could suggest, try different patches to get a more realistic sound.

Another thing I would suggest is to read up on working with midi expression (cc#11). Many people "ride" the levels especially on strings to get a more realistic sound - think of it almost like how violinists bow their violins in a section, fading in and out and swelling expressively on certain notes. Most of the best symphonic midi-mockup artists use this method.

Keep working. Again, I liked the piece as it shows potential and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah - the strings need to be reprogrammed. I don't like the sound of the strings. Depending on which sequencer you have, you could program a fader to cc#11 and ride the levels, but first I think there may be a better string patch available in QLSO Silver.


----------



## Vincent Pompe (Sep 28, 2004)

Patch is called: SVL SUS VIB DXF LEG PDL KS

Where expression is indeed used (as I said, I tried anyway  )

I do agree it sound a bit accordeonic...I'll try and reprogram them!

thanks

Vincent


----------



## todo10 (Sep 28, 2004)

its worth it - its a nice piece just needs some better programming


----------



## Vincent Pompe (Sep 28, 2004)

thank you.

I am used to writing 'old style' on paper... I am just learning the whole midi/sample lybrary thing, so I am not very surprised it is not perfect yet :lol: . But I'll try my best and keep you posted!

Vincent


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 28, 2004)

Hoi Vincent,

Composition is very cool! Nice going but of course I've to second the critics on the sound-bit...  But I bet you'll figure that out in time. Where in The Netherlands do you live, btw?

Take care, (mazzel)
-Sid.


----------



## Vincent Pompe (Sep 28, 2004)

HOi Sid

I live in Wageningen. And you? 

I totally agree. I have the feeling I don't really belong on this foruym yet because I'm just starting to program midi. But as long as you guys tolerate me here I'll be glad to recieve your comments! :lol: 

groeten  (=greetings)
Vincent


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 28, 2004)

Haha, I live in Katwijk at the beach...

But it's okay you're a beginner... we're still always learning ourselves...  so don't worry... you'll get the hang of it. What you've done so far as I can hear is already pretty good for a beginner. So keep it up. 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## todo10 (Sep 28, 2004)

Vincent Pompe said:


> I have the feeling I don't really belong on this foruym yet because I'm just starting to program midi. But as long as you guys tolerate me here I'll be glad to recieve your comments! :lol:
> 
> groeten  (=greetings)
> Vincent



Hey Vincent,

This forum is for composers and midi-mockup people of ALL levels. Although we've been fortunate to have some of the best talent on this forum, we invite anybody willing to learn and improve (regardless of where one is, we're all there!)

You've shown initiative by posting what you know and asking for help. If you're really wanting to improve, you've come to the right place!

Again, welcome to V.I., and we look forward to seeing you grow as a composer and midi-mockup artist, for I myself learn each and everytime someone knowledgeable comments on a piece, so I'm right there with you!


----------



## Edgen (Sep 28, 2004)

I think another reason is the fact the .mp3 is encoded at a really poor quality.. 96kbs 22khz. aRgh! :roll: 

I would like to hear a higher res version. Anyway to push it out to 192kbs? :shock: 

/j


----------



## Vincent Pompe (Sep 28, 2004)

I think I have located at least one problem... Listen to http://www.epos-imaginaire.com/musicfiles/violin_ouch.mp3 (this wonderful EWQLSO Solo Violin). Brings tears to your eyes doesn't it? 8) 
Now I sure hope this is caused by my bad programming... :lol: ??

I took it out and replaced it with a gagli solo violin from GPO. Allso a better resolution (and somewhat reprogrammed) mp3 http://www.epos-imaginaire.com/musicfiles/Faust_theme-highres.mp3 (HERE) (good idea, Edgen!). 

I think it helps at least a bit... But I'm still working on it!

Vincent


----------

